# A cool way to bypass email verification



## peteron (Mar 24, 2007)

hi! guys! i'm new to this forum. i feel like starting with a tech tip. please excuse my english. i'm not good in it.

i found this system on a spanish blog. its called spaml. you can make use of this system to bypass email verification. never ever type your personal email on a junk registration site. i dont give them my real email address because i dont like to see unwanted spam in my inbox.

so.. make use of spamls free disposable email service to get rid of spam. its an easy to use free service

Just make up any email [email protected], then go to http://www.Spaml.com to read it.

Simple. No passwords, get what you want then leave.( verification links ,etc )

i hope this system will help you a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks neat, thanks.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's great. :up:

I remember a while ago I stumbled upon a temporary e-mail address service, but I couldn't find it again, this might be even better.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://sneakemail.com/

http://mailexpire.com/

http://spamhole.com/

http://www.willselfdestruct.com/secure/submit


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hewee said:


> http://sneakemail.com/
> 
> http://mailexpire.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, hewee.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I just used Spaml, works great.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

When I went to the Spaml web site, an Internet Explorer popup presented the following message:

"Internet Explorer:

Do you want to allow this webpage to access your Clipboard?

If you allow this, the webpage can access the Clipboard and read information that youve cut or copied recently.

Allow access and Dont allow"

Probably not a big player for those who use the standard clipboard which only holds one item, but for those who use enhanced clipboards it *may* be a risk. I use Yankee Clipper III (freewware) which can hold about 200 clips including text, pictures and URLs.

Anyone know if there is really a risk involved or if the IE popup is overly cautious?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a single entry clipboard, so I don't worry too much about that "risk".


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm...I should try using these...I've been getting a heck of a lot of spam. (15% of a 1 gig account from Yahoo.)

And the fact that I can't spend much time online doesn't help either.


----------



## ruuz (Apr 3, 2007)

It maybe a good idea to use that emails but what if we forget the password in future?

Then it will be more mess then before.

So I do stick with one specially created email address for this things.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

True...though I'd suggest using a password manager.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ruuz said:


> It maybe a good idea to use that emails but what if we forget the password in future?
> 
> Then it will be more mess then before.
> 
> So I do stick with one specially created email address for this things.


There's no password for Spaml, though.


----------

